# Sauvegarder tout le disque dur



## chouchana (18 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir à tous;
après une plantade mémorable, je cherche une solution radicale pour sauvegarder l'intégralité de mon disque dur, à titre préventif.
Quelles sont vos solutions  (autres que zip, graveurs, etc, qui obligent quand même en cas de pépin, à tout réinstaller...).
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2005)

J'utilise un HD externe firewire et je clone le disque dur interne du iBook avec Carbon Copy Cloner. Ma copie externe permet de démarrer l'iBook.

C'est pas plus difficile que ça et c'est l'une des raisons qui m'a fait switcher.


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2005)

Même technique pour moi... disque Firewire externe et Carbon Copy Cloner


----------



## chouchana (19 Janvier 2005)

merci, mais euh... c'est quoi "switcher" ????


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

chouchana a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais euh... c'est quoi "switcher" ????


le fait de mettre ton PC à la poubelle pour passer au Mac


----------



## chouchana (19 Janvier 2005)

ah bon ? on peut pas cloner son disque dur sur PC ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2005)

Je crois qu'on peut effectivement faire des clones de disques sur PC... mais est-il facile ensuite de démarrer sur ce clone branché en disque externe aussi simplement que sur Mac?


----------



## chouchana (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai fait la recherche pour Carbon Copy Cloner. Mais c'est pour MacOs X et moi je suis sur Mac Os 9.
Du reste, excuse mon ignorance mais c'est quoi un firewire ?


----------



## ZeRoux (19 Janvier 2005)

Le firewire c un peu comme l'usb. Ca te permet de brancher des disuqes durs externe, graveur, caméra numérique (qui je crois ne se branche que en firewire). J'ai entendu dire que le firewire était spécialement conçu pour les disques externes. Sur PC ça s'appelle 1394a pour le 400 Mbps et 1394b pour le 800 Mbps.


----------



## chouchana (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour cette explication.
Il y a donc forcément un port firewire sur mon IBook ? C'est lequel ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

chouchana a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette explication.
> Il y a donc forcément un port firewire sur mon IBook ? C'est lequel ?



le porc qui a ce symbole :


----------



## chouchana (19 Janvier 2005)

Oui la taille est parfaite merci...!!!

C'est bien ce qui me semblait: mon IBook m'a pas ce port...
Je vais donc prendre un DD qui va aussi sur l'USB.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

chouchana a dit:
			
		

> Oui la taille est parfaite merci...!!!
> 
> C'est bien ce qui me semblait: mon IBook m'a pas ce port...
> Je vais donc prendre un DD qui va aussi sur l'USB.


t'as quel modèle ????

une chose : l'usb sur les anciens iBook est en 1.1 donc max 1.2 Mo/s, tu en auras pour des jours ! quelle est la taille de ton disque ?


----------



## chouchana (19 Janvier 2005)

Mon DD a une capacité de 5,6 Go.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

chouchana a dit:
			
		

> Mon DD a une capacité de 5,6 Go.



Bah 5.6*1024=5734.4 Mo soit, à 1.2 Mo/s au mieux, 5734.4/1.2=4778.7 secondes de transfert, soit 80 minutes. C'est jouable en usb. 

Remarque en OS 9.2 tu n'as pas besoin de cloner comme en osx, ça marche sans. Juste avec une copie.


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Remarque en OS 9.2 tu n'as pas besoin de cloner comme en osx, ça marche sans. Juste avec une copie.



un truc qui a toujours épaté les utilisateurs de windows


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2005)

chouchana a dit:
			
		

> Mon DD a une capacité de 5,6 Go.



si tu as un graveur usb, et toast, tu peux deja commencer par créer un cd bootable de ton système.

il faut créer une image disque vide (dans mon toast, c'est "create a tamporary partition"), et un fois cette image disque montée dans ton finder, tu glisses ton système dessus, et tu la graves en mode "copy volume" en prenant soin de choisir l'option "bootable" (demarrable en français ?)... tout ça de tête


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui a toujours épaté les utilisateurs de windows


tu veux dire booter sur un zip avec seulement le dossier systeme copier à la main ? nan jamais : ils disaient que je mentais


----------



## chouchana (20 Janvier 2005)

Juste une copie, fastoche ! Merci pour le tuyau !


----------

